# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الديوان الملكي يرفض اتهامات رندا حبيب ضد الملكة

## الحصن نيوز

أصدر الديوان الملكي الهاشمي مساء الخميس البيان التالي: في السادس  والتاسع من شهر شباط 2011، نشر مكتب وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية في الأردن  "تقريرين إخباريين" تضمنا اتهامات خطيرة، ملفقة ولا أساس لها من الصحة ضد  جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله وعائلة جلالتها، عائلة الياسين.


وقد اعتمدت هذه "التقارير الإخبارية" بشكل كبير على بيان كان أصدره 36  شخصا أردنياً قدمتهم مديرة مكتب وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية في عمان السيدة  رندة حبيب على أنهم "كبار شيوخ العشائر"، موحية أنهم يمثلون العشائر  الأردنية. ولو قامت السيدة حبيب بتقصي الحقيقة، لوجدت أن الأشخاص الذين  أصدروا البيان ليسوا قادة وشيوخ العشائر التي ينتمون إليها، ولا يمثلون  عشرات الآلاف من أبناء هذه العشائر العريقة؛ التي لطالما كرست نفسها لما  فيه خير المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.


واحتوى "التقرير الإخباري"، الذي كتبته السيدة حبيب وبثته وكالة الأنباء  الفرنسية في التاسع من شهر شباط الجاري، اتهامات خطيرة عارية تماما عن  الصحة ضد جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله وعائلة الياسين


تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

